# When Did Schwinn Phase Out The Skip Tooth?



## mickeyc (May 31, 2016)

Going to look at a "Schwinn" later today, sight unseen.  Guy says it has a skip tooth sprocket with "hearts in it".  He swapped out the wheels because the originals were too rusty but says he thinks the bike is a 1936 because the rear hub had "36" on it.  Doesn't know where the serial number is.  Fortunately, he's not too far away.  Will advise what I find.

Mike


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2016)

I believe the last schwinn model to run a skiptooth was the 1954 panther. So unless I'm wrong it was 1954.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

I wouldn't pay any attention to the "36" on the hub but look for a letter/number combo such as "F3" (3rd qtr '36) if a Morrow. Also drop outs will tell you if it is pre or post war. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (May 31, 2016)

36 is how many spoke holes it has


----------



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2016)

If it's a Schwinn ballooner:
Drop-outs mean it's post-war


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 3, 2016)

Roughly 1954,55

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Jun 4, 2016)

Friend of mine has a '55 all original 24" straightbar with a skiptooth.


----------

